# [eom] did you ever playtested it ?



## r-kelleg (Mar 18, 2003)

I DM 3sessions with EOM mages in the group and most of my players are agreeing with me on this point. EOM is not well balanced. At low level at least. 
Fly, invisibility, zone effect spells at 1st level are soooo powerfull. 
those spell-list that can be cast in 4 or 5 different versions 
those protection against weapons 
those cures with a range
are so unbalanced in comparison with by the rule magic.
that's why I was wandering if you ever playtested it ?
hwo did it run at your own game table ?
just curious..


----------



## scholz (Mar 18, 2003)

I have only played a couple of times with the system but I am working on an extensive sets of re-writes to balance it a little better. 

I like the basic idea. But it needs some tweaking. 

I don't mind the mages being a little bit more useful (or more magical anyway) than the core classes, but I do think they are a bit too powerful. 

-Steve


----------



## r05c03 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hmmm deafening silence at your query.  Do you think that hamstring mages by increasing point costs of spells would lead to balancing, or would it take a rewrite like r-kelleg suggests.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm fairly confident the system itself isn't overpowering.  Rather, some of the spell powers are too good for their spell level.  The offending items need to be located and modified, and then it will all work nicely.  We did indeed do some playtesting, but we lack the resources to field something like WotC's playtesters, and you'd be amazed at how few people actually will take the time to playtest if you just ask nicely.  Maybe if we used NDAs people would feel cooler, and would thus work harder to playtest them.  Mostly, we eyeballed what looked right.  

For some things, like flight, we put the existing fly spell at 3rd level, then went progressively weaker as we went down, without realizing that even limited flight is too powerful at 1st level.  So after talking with Tuerny, we came up with a quick fix that lifts the original fly spell to 4th level, and then scales downward from there.  After all, 7th level Wizards could only cast a 3rd level fly spell maybe twice a day (and they'd probably not prepare more than one), but a 7th level mage would have enough MP to cast even a 4th level Fly spell multiple times.  Being able to fly for a little while once a day is not too powerful when you're 5th level, but being able to have your entire party fly for hours at a time is a bit much for that low of a level.

I like the system, and I'd like to do the fixes, but mostly it's just that I have other projects I'm working on, so I'm waiting on CZ to finish his FAQ.


----------



## Matrix4b (Mar 24, 2003)

*Did I hear Playtesting?*

The FAQ would be great!

However if Playtesters is what is wanted, whip up some criteria and I am willing to bet you will get plenty of volenteres from this very board.  I have been sort of testing it out in my game with 3 wizards and puting them up with other players.  Maybe even create a new thread of it.

How about it all?

Matrix


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 25, 2003)

might be usefull Matrix, but the FAQ have to be done first :/


----------



## Matrix4b (Mar 25, 2003)

No problem, eagerly awating it.  Laters


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 26, 2003)

Just a quick reminder about the FAQ... I would really like to get a gander at this before my Sundered Skies campaign kicks off


----------

